# Anyone eaten Rape leaves and lived?!



## Dai Archway (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello this is my first post. I was walking through a field of rape on a beautiful spring day here in the Uk yestreday and I got to wondering if the leaves of the rape can be eaten.They look like what they are ..brassicas. Saw another post about eating broccoli leaves (dont sound too nice). On Wikipedia it says they are edible but I am guessing that the rape grown for oil in the UK is not quite the same as what they call Yu Choy or Nanohana (in Japanese). Does anyone have any experience maybe a farmer or hedgerow expert?It is a shame if it all has to be ploughed back into the field after the seeds are extractedRegardsDai


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 2, 2007)

it`s perfectly edible 

just check for pests and eggs and also if it`s been Sprayed with anything.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 2, 2007)

oh my, it is perfectly okay to eat the leaves of rape and other brassicas, just check as YT suggests.

And as for broccoli leaves, it is my understanding that broccoli leaves contain more vitamins and minerals than any other part of the broccoli plant.  Eat your broccoli leaves!!  I chop them up and add later in the cooking process, because they take less time to cook than the broccoli head and stems.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Beth, have you tried purple sprouting broccoli? I imagine so, but if not, it's probably something you'd like by the sound of it. Absolutely my favourite "green".


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes I have and it is really good!! DH requires  green leaves on his sandwiches in his lunchbox, and he will eat almost anything green. I like raw broccoli leaves,  but he relishes raw kale leaves


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 2, 2007)

I grow it here and I think she`s right, it`s dead Yummy


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 2, 2007)

I love all the dark green leafies, but especially turnip and beat greens, chard and collards, kale, well you get the idea...Even Kudzoo is edible!


----------



## Rom (Aug 3, 2007)

ARGHHHH BLAHH ewwwwwwww blekk

sorry...just remembering when my parents used to try and convince me to eat it as a kid...OMG....that stuff makes hair grow on ur chest (nah ot really but...u know what im getting at LOL) LOL nasty greenleaf....be afraid...be VERY afraid LOLLLL

um i don't particularly like it if u didn't notice hehehe


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 3, 2007)

I am against rape.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 4, 2007)

Stir fried in chicken or veggie broth with garlic and a touch of honey and nutmeg.


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 6, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I am against rape.



I was waiting the entire thread just to see that answer.


----------



## Lscoop (Jul 23, 2011)

*Preparing Raw Dark Leafy Greens (Broccoli,Kale,etc.)*

I learned this tip about how to prepare raw leafy greens for salads and I am such a fan of eating them raw for the nutrients rather than cooking them!

First, if the stems are not tasty (sometimes I like swiss chard stems raw, but most others I really don't like uncooked), set those aside for cooking if you like).  Roll up all of the leaves together tightly. Then slice them into very thin slices while rolled together, so that when you're done you will have very nice thin strips of green leaves.  Place in a bowl with nice amount of salt and a small amount of oil (if concerned about calories, or you can use more if desired), and a bit of lemon if desired and massage for a couple of minutes until the leaves begin to wilt.  Let sit for a while and then serve.  This takes so much of the weird taste and texture out of the leaves while retaining all of those wonderful nutrients!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 24, 2011)

In Botswana Rape leaves are used as a spinach and is more popular than any other green here. The leaves just take longer to cook. 
The locals cook it till tender in a small amount of chicken or beef stock then add fried tomato and onions and serve it with samp and beans or pap.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jul 24, 2011)

Would be a shame to waste them if they are edible, Rom's response doesn't fill me with confidence though.


----------



## BillyJonesJr (Jul 26, 2011)

i learn something new every day.. rape leaves... where have you been all my life?! heheh


----------

